# Razorback Musk questions re basking, heat, etc



## MattR (4 mo ago)

Hi All, I have a juvenile razorback musk. Its about the size of a 50 cent piece and by all appearances is healthy and happy. The tank is a 20 gallon. water temp is 78 but will creep up to 80 or 81 once I turn on the basking light an the uvb. Fluval cannister keeps the water well cleaned. The questions I have are: 
1. The basking light and UVB are on the middle of the tank. the little guy NEVER comes out to Bask. Does the UVB penetrate the water,? Since he spends most of his time at the bottom, I want to be sure he is getting the UVB benefits. 
2. as mentioned he doesnt bask, and really only spends time on one side of the tank. He doesnt roam beyond the right side of the tank. He does hang off the plants and logs, sticking his nose up for air quite often. Is this weird? He seems great, and healthy but I wonder why he doesnt move beyond his little area. 
3. Oddly he seems to only like floating Reptomin Pro sticks. Not a fan of sinking foods, except cooked beef and chicken. Is this ok?
thanks all


----------



## MattR (4 mo ago)

Nothing? Oh well. Thanks all....


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

There are very few chelonia keepers on here.
The forum is also very slow, so 5 days for a reply on a species that very few on here keep isn't unexpected. 
I cant help other than suggest that if he isn't basking, he doesn't need to


----------



## MattR (4 mo ago)

understood and thanks for the clarification.


----------



## purplepixie (Mar 8, 2006)

MattR said:


> understood and thanks for the clarification.


I think Chelonia is all shelled turtles and tortoises, but could be wrong. Not so many turtle keepers reply. Sorry I cant help I only keep tortoises:0)


----------

